# Chinese Electric Vehicles



## wattev2buy (Aug 23, 2016)

The Chinese EV sector has become hot property in recent years. Where at first it was mostly just international JV's using older model ranges with 1st generation PHEV drivetrains just to keep the Chinese government happy. We now see some great designs with some brands even coming after the USA market. Yes, there is still some knock offs and Tesla clones, even a Twizy clone. I have created an infographic on the top Chinese brands.


----------



## tommypress (Jul 20, 2016)

China should go ahead and do that right? To be an integral part of EV market is expected from them and I am sure Japan, Germany will follow suit.


----------



## wattev2buy (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes we need a large market to drive the uptake of EV's, they are also going to disrupt the vehicle dealership model with their e-commerce sites and connected vehicles.


----------

